# Gallo Pinto



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

This is a popular Central and South American dish, and it's the national dish of Costa Rica. In some countries, it's customary to use red beans instead of black, but you can really use whatever kind you like.








Recipe:


Olive or vegetable oil
Onion, 1 large, any color, chopped
Garlic, 2 cloves, chopped
Rice, 3 cups, cooked
Black beans, 2 cups, rinsed and drained
Spices: cumin, coriander, ginger, pepper, about 1-2 teaspoons each
Worcestershire sauce, 3 tablespoons
Green onion, chopped
Cilantro, chopped

Saute the onion and garlic in oil until translucent, about 10 minutes.

Add the rice, beans, spices and Worcestershire sauce. Stir and heat thoroughly over medium-low. Garnish with green onion and cilantro.
You can find similar recipes at my website


----------



## justplainbill (May 21, 2011)

Photo appears to contain ingredients not listed in recipe?


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Photo appears to contain ingredients not listed in recipe?


 
Looks like sour cream (too thick to be crema) and oaxaca cheese or similar cheese. Don't know what the red stuff is, maybe red bell or red jalapeno?

Craig


----------

